# FM3 expired when travelling outside Mexico



## chafid (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a bit of a problem here. 
My wife and 2 kids FM3 expiry date is 27 July 2016. However, they were going back for holiday on 28 May 2016 back to Indonesia and only return to Mexico on 25 August 2016. So all 3 FM3 were expired while they are outside Mexico. When I asked a friend about this, he said that it is OK as they had 55 days to return to Mexico and then renew it.

However what he didn't say is that we should renew immediately not exceeding 5 days after they arrive in Mexico. Me and my wife fell ill after arrival, and so I didn't think about my family renewal at the time. When we're healthy again and can go to the INM, I just found out about the 5 ays rule and it's already 6 days past. I checked with a lawyer about the fines and it was very expensive . 

Is there any possibility to avoid the fines? I don't mind fines if I am in the wrong, but I don't see any other way that I can get to INM before 5 days after we arrive


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chafid said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a bit of a problem here.
> My wife and 2 kids FM3 expiry date is 27 July 2016. However, they were going back for holiday on 28 May 2016 back to Indonesia and only return to Mexico on 25 August 2016. So all 3 FM3 were expired while they are outside Mexico. When I asked a friend about this, he said that it is OK as they had 55 days to return to Mexico and then renew it.
> ...


Are you sure they had FM3's? They were phased out several years ago and replaced by Residente Temporal visas.


----------



## chafid (Apr 6, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> Are you sure they had FM3's? They were phased out several years ago and replaced by Residente Temporal visas.


Sorry, I meant Resident Temporal visas. It's the green card right? The people in my office still called it FM3


----------



## chafid (Apr 6, 2015)

What really grate me is that, 5 working days from 25 August was 1 Sept, that is yesterday . I am planning to take care of this on Monday. Is it possible to ask for a little leniency as I am only 2 days late along with the health issue?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chafid said:


> What really grate me is that, 5 working days from 25 August was 1 Sept, that is yesterday . I am planning to take care of this on Monday. Is it possible to ask for a little leniency as I am only 2 days late along with the health issue?


You can try, of course. Hopefully, you will encounter someone at the Mexico City INM office who is in a charitable mood when you plead your case. Maybe you could bring a note from the doctor who treated you and your wife. In any event, good luck and let us know how things work out.


----------



## chafid (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Isla. I really hope we can do that. If anyone has similar experience as me please post it here


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

If the rules are still current you might have a change with a Dr.´s letter that states your wife was too ill to get there. If you show up without it I am guessing bringing it later if they decline to accept the late renewal applications they will not change it. You now know the rules. INM officials don´t forgive for not following the rules, I suspect [go by the book]. They also might no accept the letter and reject the applications for all 3. I might suspect that the fine for being late is not the issue but the rules are the issue. Definately do not go in without proof of her being very ill. IMO

All 3 were in Mexico illegally as of the closing of the INM office the 5th working day after their passports were stamped into Mexico.


----------



## chafid (Apr 6, 2015)

AlanMexicali said:


> If the rules are still current you might have a change with a Dr.´s letter that states your wife was too ill to get there. If you show up without it I am guessing bringing it later if they decline to accept the late renewal applications they will not change it. You now know the rules. INM officials don´t forgive for not following the rules, I suspect [go by the book]. They also might no accept the letter and reject the applications for all 3. I might suspect that the fine for being late is not the issue but the rules are the issue. Definately do not go in without proof of her being very ill. IMO
> 
> All 3 were in Mexico illegally as of the closing of the INM office the 5th working day after their passports were stamped into Mexico.


Hi Alan, thanks for your reply.

Do you mean that there's a possibility that they will not accept the TR extension request? So how could I apply for their legal document to stay here? 

I really don't mind if we lost credit of previous year and need to reapply FM3. We probably only will stay here until March or July next year, as I am not sure whether my contract will be extended or not. The difficult part is the fine which would be times 3 as I have 3 family members


----------



## chafid (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi just a little update. 

My pleas didn't work , so we have to pay the full amount of fine to renew our temporary residence card. However, I have some confusion, I was told by the immigration officer that I cannot use the visa extension form that I filled on the website and printed out. I need to fill another online form, which I cannot remember. Does anybody knows the link that form? I used a lawyer the first time, but with the amount of fines that we have to pay, we want to try to do this ourselves to save some money. 
Also does anybody got asked to translate the children birth certificate and marriage license in Spanish? I found it strange because the first time we applied, my children birth certificates and my marriage license is in English and they accept it


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chafid said:


> Hi just a little update.
> 
> My pleas didn't work , so we have to pay the full amount of fine to renew our temporary residence card. However, I have some confusion, I was told by the immigration officer that I cannot use the visa extension form that I filled on the website and printed out. I need to fill another online form, which I cannot remember. Does anybody knows the link that form? I used a lawyer the first time, but with the amount of fines that we have to pay, we want to try to do this ourselves to save some money.
> Also does anybody got asked to translate the children birth certificate and marriage license in Spanish? I found it strange because the first time we applied, my children birth certificates and my marriage license is in English and they accept it


I can't help with the online form. The links on the INM web site don't seem to function properly, at least, not with either browser I tried. 

I was never asked for a translation when I was applying for visas. I did have to get my birth certificate translated when I applied for citizenship.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

INM is getting stricter, and following the rules to the dot. If you need it translated (I did) find a translator approved by INM and get it completed. Bring the originals, the Apostille, and copies. Your paperwork MUST be in order, or you will be turned away. Pay your fees beforehand to make it easier, they ask for that receipt almost immediately.


----------

